# Video documents a false domenstic abuse charge



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Video is self explanatory.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

What a little Witch. Does the Muslim religion allow provocative dancing, belly tops and daisy dukes?


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

I will make a disclaimer beforehand that this type of crap I am quite passionate about...


This is the type of environment men have to deal with these days. If it wasn't for the fact that she was stupid enough to do it in front of a security camera, he would more than likely be behind bars for something he didn't do.

Notice how at present there is no criminal investigation into false allegations?

Is it any wonder that a growing number of men view long term relationships/marriage/cohabitation with a woman a bad idea?

Gone are the days of 'innocent till proven guilty'. And even should one be proven innocent, they can still have their careers wrecked, position in society forever altered.

This was a current affairs program in Australia, and is an indication of how far down the toilet socially we as a country have gone. Pandering to sociopaths/psychopaths.

Laws are changing to allow for people's 'feelings'. So, instead of people just growing a backbone or learning to ignore what they deem offensive, they lobby to have the world change because they cannot hack it.

For the woman in question, I believe it was to do with the fact that because he no longer wanted to be with her, it would affect the ability for her to remain in the country (something I have had recent first hand experience with in my own life). Months back when I spoke to a lawyer regarding my options should things go south (which they did) he told me the only way a woman could stay after her visa 'sponsor' pulled out, was if she either a) got pregnant or b) suffered domestic violence from said sponsor.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Luminous said:


> I will make a disclaimer beforehand that this type of crap I am quite passionate about...
> 
> 
> This is the type of environment men have to deal with these days. If it wasn't for the fact that she was stupid enough to do it in front of a security camera, he would more than likely be behind bars for something he didn't do.
> ...


It’s not just in your neck of the woods that this happens,we get it here too.And the sickening thing is the double standards employed when it comes to light.
There was a case on another forum a while ago about this couple who had broken up and the woman couldn’t accept it.She came around one night and kicked his door in.While she was doing this she hurt herself and called the cops.Without asking any questions one of the cops (a man) handcuffed the guy in question.When he told them he was the injured party,the other cop (a woman) checked the marks on the door and realized it was the woman who had done the damage.
The male cop removed the handcuffs,told the ex boyfriend to put his ex to bed to sleep it off and left.There was never a suggestion that she would be arrested.The guy made a complaint but it was ignored.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Having been down the road of false claims and proving she lied regarding the instances the court was quick to excuse her lies and refuse to hold her accountable. I shoot trap with one of the asst da and he told me later that trying to hold a "victim" accountable for lies and make believe is political suicide at least in these parts.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Can't watch it.....I'll boil with rage. #believeher..........**** off!


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

When he says he has never heard of a scenario of someone hitting themselves to set up another, he is either full of ****, or doesn't pay attention.

No offense to any women here. This is why I trust only a few women who have proven themselves. I often record interactions I have in business with them. If I catch a woman lying my trust is gone.

It's bull****. Once upon a time things had to be proven with witnesses. Take the duke lacrosse scandal. 

Hardly ever do these false accusers face charges. Few other women hold them accountable.

One of the irritating things in the u.s. is the push to arrest men for such crimes on little evidence. States can get federal funding not to mention many states require people to pay into a state victims fund for victims to be compensated yet have never heard of any 'victim' getting money from these funds.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Andy1001 said:


> It’s not just in your neck of the woods that this happens,we get it here too.And the sickening thing is the double standards employed when it comes to light.
> There was a case on another forum a while ago about this couple who had broken up and the woman couldn’t accept it.She came around one night and kicked his door in.While she was doing this she hurt herself and called the cops.Without asking any questions one of the cops (a man) handcuffed the guy in question.When he told them he was the injured party,the other cop (a woman) checked the marks on the door and realized it was the woman who had done the damage.
> The male cop removed the handcuffs,told the ex boyfriend to put his ex to bed to sleep it off and left.There was never a suggestion that she would be arrested.The guy made a complaint but it was ignored.


It's taking place everywhere.

When I was trying to get a divorce from my X she started trying to beat on me and yanked me pulling me into her against the counter. She was in my house. She tried to get her male family members after me saying I attacked her. 
I had a witness they believed, who told them I was actually trying to get away from her. She ripped my shirt off when I was getting away from her.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

She is certainly a candidate for spanking.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

@ConanHub,

Are you baiting me?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

the guy said:


> @ConanHub,
> 
> Are you baiting me?


Some gals need their cheeks warmed up a bit and this gal could use a good ass purpling.>


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Because 'the Patriarchy'...


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Theres a joke that ran in police circles about domestic abuse on men, that if the woman beating on her man so much as breaks a nail smacking him around, we are hauling the man to jail.

Sounds about right.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

My perspective....(prepare for rant)

Change is good.

So back in the day.... on my side of the tracks... a guy like me would wake up hung over get to the job site and climb up on top of a building build some shyt until lunch and grab a burger and a few beers. At the end of the day hit the bar, drive home, kick the dog out and push the old lady around.


Now a days a guy worries about showing up to the site and get tested, put on fall protection even if he is working 6 feet off the ground, grab some organic food off the food truck for lunch and work late to make ends meet. At the end of the day stop by the fast food joint cuz the old lady  is "working late", warm up the food for the dog, and get pushed around by the old lady when she gets home "late".

So ya....change is good...a guy like me won't kill someone driving home drunk (thank you MADD). Guys come home after work alive (thank you OSHA). Can't watch whale shows at Sea World (thank you BETA). A guy like me knows pushing my old lady around will result in getting a dime drop on me by my own wife.


At the end of the day....is my employer better off, is my neighbor better off. is my dog better off, is my old lady better off???? SURE FOLKS ARE BETTER OFF THESE DAYS!!!


In the long run I'm I better off....YES....cuz now a days I have to cover my ass and deal with the man. 

So folks...stay on top of your game and CYA (Cover Your Ass), or become the victim of social change. We all have a right to protect our selves...it's how we do it that makes us good people or bad people.

Rant over.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

My hope is that when we tell someone to VAR their conversations with their stbex (even if they feel they must disclose the recording device), but they balk saying, "she/he would NEVER make false claims", this video could be an eye opener.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

the guy said:


> My perspective....(prepare for rant)
> 
> Change is good.
> 
> ...


Certain changes may be good, however when an innocent person can be convicted on the hearsay of another without due process, then we have problems.

Recently, the ridiculousness of western society came to light in a Bloomberg article regarding how corporations on Wall St are limiting interactions with women because of the potential for false accusations. Men are no longer mentoring ambitious business women or having one on one private meetings (without a door open at least or a glass wall). The whole #metoo movement has had a rather large unforeseen consequence of it actually hurting women's chances of getting into places such as Wall St, due to the fact that as the law currently is, they are a major liability. 

The real kicker, is the fact that since men in Wall St are protecting themselves from possible sexual harassment claims, they can then be taken to court for sexual discrimination due to not hiring enough women... 

Democracy my arse


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Humans are terrible with statistics. Many have trouble really understanding that domestic abuse of women by men is much too common, BUT that abuse of men by women, and fake claims of abuse also exist. 

This ties in with the the problem that the burden of proof for criminal cases needs to be high, so inventively some guilty will go free in order to avoid punishing too many innocents.


----------

